

Are those of us who spend their day in Hacker news really building startups? - jsanroman


======
cuadraman
great question... I've never wondered about it. It's a matter of limited
resources. If you spend 100% of your time procrastinating in
reading/commenting in hacker news then you won't have time left for building
startups. However, I participating in HN can inspire you in a great way

